# CO2 Diffusion rate



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

How do you know if you are getting 100% CO2 saturation rate? I use a Wooden diffuser. Should I put this into a DIY reactor? Would that help or is the wooden diffuser giving me max diffusion rate? (Its new)


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

An air stone will never give you 100% diffusion as some of the bubbles reach the surface prior to getting dissolved 100%. That's not to say it doesn't work however, I used an air stone for several years before other methods. A reactor will abviously be more efficient but it will also add to the equipment in the tank, or out of the tank if it's an external reactor. Are your CO2 levels good? If you have a canister filter you can feed the CO2 directly in there.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

No I have a Penguin Bio-wheel 170 on this tank. I keep the water level up but surface tension is agitation and thus escaped CO2. My levels are around 15-17ppm but I want them higher. I will try the reactor with the gravel vac and powerhead hopefully tomorrow. Thanks for the info. I'm hoping the increased CO2 will help control the BBA. I stirred up the gravel this morn and did a small waterchange hoping that will help remove the waste.


----------

